# Chemicals + Shipping



## MattCReynolds (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey folks,

I have been waiting 2 weeks on Fixer from Henry's (which is usually fast). I ordered 1 liter to make 5 liters.

Just wondering how you guys find shipping chemicals, especially across the Canada/ US border. 

I frequently order from freestyle.com and usually stick with just film and gear because I worry about chemical troubles at the border (especially liquid).

Best,
- Matt


----------



## trojancast (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been buying my chemicals from Freestyle, both liquid and powder, shipped to Calgary with no problems or delays.  I usually receive them in a few days.  Sorry for the late reply!


----------

